# Question on teeth development



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey group, I tried to do a search but could not find the answer or resource I was looking for. I'm trying to find out at what age are the average GSD's teeth fully developed? As you know the front teeth appear to be the last to develop so I just wanted a general idea. I read that the skeletal muscle stops growing at 12 months (again the average GSD) but nothing about their dental structure.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Why are you asking? Is there a specific question like 'when do the last teeth fall out?' or 'my pup seems to have an overbite, but at 6 months old can that change?'

Stages of Puppy Teeth | The Daily Puppy

At What Age Does a Puppy Lose His Baby Teeth? | eHow.com

About Dogs - Malocclusion - Incorrect Bite


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mosul210 said:


> Hey group, I tried to do a search but could not find the answer or resource I was looking for. I'm trying to find out at what age are the average GSD's teeth fully developed? As you know the front teeth appear to be the last to develop so I just wanted a general idea. I read that the skeletal muscle stops growing at 12 months (again the average GSD) but nothing about their dental structure.


Since you have a wolf hybrid, you questions may not be relevant to your dogs. Have you tried to find the info on wolves? You could contact a canine dentist and they would be able to answer your questions for GSD's.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

if youre asking when they get their adult teeth all in..They should have them all in by the time they are 6 months or so. Being part wolf I would think the same time frame but I'm not 100% positive on that


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wild Wolf might know the answer for the wolf growth. Send her a PM.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for all the responses.



Piper'sgrl said:


> if youre asking when they get their adult teeth all in..They should have them all in by the time they are 6 months or so.


My boy seems to be on pace since his adult teeth came in about the 6 month mark. I suppose the second part of my question would be how long will his teeth continue to grow until they grow no further?


----------

